# Wie kann ich meinen Pc wieder schneller machen



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

hey leute seid kurzem ist mein pc langsamer geworden und das internet auch habt ihr ein paar tipps wie ich meinen pc wieder fit mache ohne was neues wie rams oder sowas zu kaufen 

danke im vorraus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

was heißt langsamer?? Auf einmal oder mit der Zeit? Ist ein bischen ungenau, meistens liegen Verlangsamungen des ganzen Systems ein irgenteiner Software die inkompatible ist oder ant Viren Programme. Aber wie gesagt mach mal ne genauere Beschreibung deines Problems!!


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

also wenn ich das internet öffner läd mein pc so ca 20 sek. und normalerweise nu ca. 5 sek
oder das hochfahren dauert auch ein wenid länger als vor nem monat 
ich hab mir grad den cclener runtergeladen und der is grad am "cleanen"
gibst da vlt noch andere programme zur beschleunigung ich hab auch noch tune up 2010


----------



## ziggi1 (21. Februar 2010)

las mal die TuneUp 1-Klick-Wartung drüber laufen.
danach siehst du ob es ohne neu komponenten möglich is.

mehr arbeitsspeicher bewirkt oft wunder


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

schau mal, was im systemstart drin ist..
->xp:start - ausführen  "msconfig" eingeben - systemstart
->vista,win7 - start - in suchleiste "msconfig" eingeben - systemstart


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

@klyer
was passiert den bei diesem systenstart


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich doch stark nach Festlpatte an. Wie voll ist die? Weil so ab 80 Prozent  Füllung werden die ziemlich langsam. Und Defragmentierst du auch regelmäsig?


----------



## ziggi1 (21. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Weil so ab 80 Prozent  Füllung werden die ziemlich langsam.



Is das nicht nur bei SSD so?
Er hat ja keine


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

also auch system c hab ich noch 73 gb von 153 frei und auf data d noch 253gb von 303 frei


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

technic schrieb:


> @klyer
> was passiert den bei diesem systenstart



na wenn dein rechner evntl. langsamer wird, dann kann das entweder (wie schon gesagt) an der füller der Festplatte liegen, oder das sich halt viele programme in den systemstart eingenistet haben.

was du dort machen kannst:
-unnötige progs ausstellen...da gibts bestimmt genung


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

also ich hab mal im task manager nach geguckt und da laufen 88 prozesse is das viel oder normal


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

technic schrieb:


> also ich hab mal im task manager nach geguckt und da laufen 88 prozesse is das viel oder normal



da sind bestimmt viele dabei, die garnicht laufen müssen...und somit unnötige last darstellen.


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

was kann ich denn dann beenden


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

Hast du in letzter Zeit als du gemerkt hast das dein PC langsamer wird nen anderen Virenscanner darauf gemacht? Das sind oft die Übeltäter bei solch einem Problem, aber leider nicht immer sonst wäre es ja zu einfach. Aber ist bestimmt irgent eine Software die stört, wenn garnix mehr hilft dann mach mal die Systemwiederherstellung und zwar an einen Punkt wo du noch genau weißt das da der PC noch normal lief.


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

wie schon gesagt, geh einfach mal in den systemstart und tu dort einige prog. aus dem systemstart entfernen...


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

also ich hab das virenprogramm von microsoft drauf und dann hab ich vor na woche noch g-data internet securety demo draufgemacht


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

klyer schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, geh einfach mal in den systemstart und tu dort einige prog. aus dem systemstart entfernen...



aber welche????


----------



## Jakob (21. Februar 2010)

defrag mal mit auslogic disk defragger.
Disk Defrag - Download - CHIP Online
Mit CCleaner kannst du auch auf extras autostartprogramme killen. schaue dir aun was du brauchst und den rest deaktivierst du.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Februar 2010)

mach das g-data Teil unbedingt runter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

technic schrieb:


> aber welche????



mach mal nen screenshot.....
->sowas wie icq, scype, agenten,...
dort wo bei hersteller, unbekannt steht...


----------



## ziggi1 (21. Februar 2010)

Mit Tune Up 2010 kannst auch den Systemstart konfigurieren.

ich hab da überhaupt nur zwei ( vierenprogi minianwendung windos )dabei die beim systemstart starten


----------



## Chris_ (21. Februar 2010)

warte ich lösche grad unnötige programme


----------

